
Show HN: SeekingVisa – USCIS Visa Bulletin Instant Alerts and Graphs - bkrishnan
https://www.seekingvisa.com/
======
bkrishnan
Hi HN,

This was originally a script running in my desktop and used only by me, but I
made it into a site when I realized many of my friends wanted to keep an eye
on the USCIS Visa bulletins every month as well. If you're one of us that
keeps checking USCIS bulletins every month, then site is for you. You get an
email as soon as the bulletin is released and you can see what changed this
month instantly. No more refreshing the state department's site manually.

I'm very eager to see any feedback on what is / is not useful with the site.

~~~
rahimnathwani
I'm not your target user, but my intuition is that many people:

1\. Know what category of visa they've applied for

2\. Know their priority date

3\. Need just two pieces of information: (i) is my priority date being
processed already?, (ii) if not, how many months are there between my priority
date and the priority date of applications that are being processed.

So having just those two pieces of information in an email could be helpful.

As I said, I'm not your target user, so I could be way off!

~~~
bkrishnan
Right now when they land on the website, they can see which priority dates are
current, although they don't get to see a customized view of how many days
behind the dates are from _their_ priority dates. Thanks for the feedback,
that would also be useful information in the email that goes out as well.

